# Diatom/brown algae problem



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

I am experiencing some brown algae in my tank on my rocks and some plant leaves. However, how to get rid of it seems to be confusing. Some say the problem is too much silicant, but how would you know and how would you get rid of it? Others say too much light, is that the problem? I keep the lights on 12 hours or more a day because I turn them on when I get up and turn them off when I go to bed. If it is a light bulb issue, what kind of light bulbs do I need to buy? I don't remember exactly what kind of light bulbs I bought but they are low wattage for home use, not specific to aquariums. Another website said too few nitrates and even suggested adding nitrates to your tank, but that seemed wrong as too many nitrates is toxic to the fish, or am I wrong about that? I mean, the water changes were to remove nitrates. Does anyone here have any advice?

Are these diatoms? What does one do to fix this?


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

First how old is the tank? Diatoms are a normal part of having a new aquarium, they will fade with time but you need to be patience. Don't really worry about it in less it goes on for more then 6 months. 

Also 12 plus hour a day is quite a long time to have lights on. Diatoms thrive in that kind of light and well they may go away, you might end up with another kind of algae that isn't so easy to get rid of with that amount of light. 

Clean the tank as normal, stir up and wipe of the diatom. They should come up pretty easily. If you try and clean the diatoms off what they covered every time you do a water change they'll go away faster.


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks. The tank is probably about 7-8 weeks ago. I've had my fish for about 3 weeks. He's a giant betta. I use an API test kit and it says my ammonia and nitrites are nonexistent and nitrates are lower, which I expect for 1 fish. I'll brush the rocks when I do my WC (I do the on Fridays. I'll try to gently wash the java fern leaves. 

Do you trust the API master kit? It seems to always give me the exact same ratings. If you don't, do you use a different kit?


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I use API master kit, and Tetra test strips. I just like having two options when it comes to testing but most people just use the Master test kit. It works great and is kind of more accurate, if you don't mind the extra time needed to run the tests.


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay, I'll keep up with the cleaning and brush off the diatoms when I vacuum. I'm still not sure what to do about the light. My husband complains that when the light is off it looks like a sad Christmas tree. Maybe we'll wait until around noon to turn it on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

The stuff on the rock (diatoms) brushes off with a toothbrush. The brown stuff on the plants, however, does not brush off with my fingers or a toothbrush. Is this the same thing as what's on the rocks?


----------

